# CA in GA



## kujo17 (May 27, 2015)

This isn't exactly a CCW question but wasn't sure where to put it and this seemed to fit best. 

I live in CA. 
But I work and live in GA 9.5 months of the year. 
I started shooting a lot there. 

I got my FSC in CA and I'm going to pick up a Sig P226 before I go back. 

I won't CC but just go to the range on the weekends. 

I read that GA no longer has reciprocity for CC with CA. 

Question is, I can legally have my CA permitted pistol there with me for range use correct ?

I am new to gun ownership obviously and don't want to break any laws. 
Been doing research but still not 100% sure. 

Thank you for any help by the knowledgable people here. 

And admins, if there is a better forum for this question please feel free to move it. 

Cheers,
Kurt


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes you can have a gun here in GA no registering guns here. Get a non resident permit from AZ or FL ect... and you can conceal carry or open carry in GA and be protected. I got a FL permit when I use to live between the two states and I was good to carry in GA as long as I don't live here permanently.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

??? Why would you want to work in GA 3/4's of the year but retain CA residency? Do you own a house there or something you can't sell? I'm just curious about the circumstances that make it worth your while to do this. 
If you can find an approved trainer, you can get a Utah NR permit and legally carry in Georgia. Since SC and GA don't reciprocate, I had to get the Utah NR permit to carry in GA when I am there due to work situation. Check Utah's handgun permit section of their website to find the list of approved trainers.

I know SC and GA laws are similar as far as ownership of a handgun and use on your own property, real or personal, including carrying your own handgun in your own vehicle without a permit however that applies to residents of the respective state. I am not sure whether that is acceptable for a resident of another state to do in GA while they are there for an extended period. I don't see GA bothering anyone with a handgun in their vehicle in a closed compartment while traveling through the state, but not sure how it may apply if you are in the state on an extended basis and are a non resident (unless you are military). That's why I suggested the Utah Non Resident permit process. Basically, you take the class from an approved trainer, get fingerprinted, send in the application with the instructors signature on it that you took the course, Utah runs the background check and if you are clear you get a Non Resident permit and that is good in GA.


----------



## kujo17 (May 27, 2015)

I work in the film Industry. 
I do have a house in LA and family stays in CA. 
I'm only there while shooting this particular show. 

Thank you so much for the advice. 

Just wanted to make sure I could have it there with me. Just for range practice.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

should have mentioned also, it's a Concealed carry permit. I don't think GA allows open carry but not completely sure. You would need to check GA laws. I always CC anyhow because SC is CC only an I'm just used to it that way.


----------



## gothcopter (Jul 3, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> should have mentioned also, it's a Concealed carry permit. I don't think GA allows open carry but not completely sure. You would need to check GA laws. I always CC anyhow because SC is CC only an I'm just used to it that way.


There is no legal requirement for concealment in Georgia. If you're licensed to carry, then you may carry openly or concealed as you choose.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

In GA your car is an extension of your home and you can have it anywhere in the car even on you but you need a permit if you exit the car. To sum it up you don't need a permit to own a gun here and you don't need a permit to conceal at your home, work, or car. You can conceal carry the gun in GA without a permit if it is unloaded and in a case of some kind. If you want to take it to a range and carry it in a brief case or zipper bag that's fine as long as it is unloaded.


----------



## kujo17 (May 27, 2015)

Thanks so much guys, for all this great info. 
Will be back in ATL in 5 weeks. Along with my P226


----------

